# Is this a downgrade in lighting ?



## KyFryd (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all, Longtime lurker. Anyways I currently have a Current 65w fixture over my 20L and im wanting to downgrade my lighting a bit for a low tech setup. I am considering getting a Nova Extreme T5 HO X2 30" or maybe the Coralife F/W T-5 Double Strip Light-30". 

Which of the 2 would be a better choice for a low tech set up? Or do you all have any other suggestions? 

Thanks, 
Kenny


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Its about the same amount of light. The T5HO produces slightly more light per watt.


----------



## KyFryd (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply NoSvOrAx. Thats kinda what i was thinking. What if I were to get it up off the tank a couple inches with some legs?

Would I be better off going with a regular Fluorescent Twin Tube Strip ?

Any suggestions for good light fixture that would fit my needs?

Or what about some floating plants to help cut the light down and keeping the light I have?

Thanks, Kenny


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Is your light currently on the glass or raised above the tank? If it's on the glass, raise it up on legs and get some floating plants as they can cut the light that gets through dramatically. Frogbit, salvinia, and red-root floater work great for me.


----------

